# Done lurking!



## Dalum (Feb 3, 2005)

Hi all!  My name is Fred.  Been a long standing practitioner (In terms of my current life span of 28 years  ) of the Martial Arts.  Starting with Sanchin Ryu to Modern Arnis.  I've done a bit of cross training with Wing Chun, Muay Thai, BJJ and Kung Fu San Soo practitioners.  Just recently, I've attained a coaching job for the Young Americans/Champions.  I'm happy to be a part of the forums and no longer just a lurker.  ^_^


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 3, 2005)

Fred,
Its great to have you aboared. You aren't so far from Spokane. Perhaps we can work out sometime.
Sean


----------



## Gin-Gin (Feb 3, 2005)

Howdy from Texas, Fred! :wavey: Glad you're enjoying the forums.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome, Dalum.  Enjoy Martial Talk!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome to the board, Fred.  Mighty pleased to have you.


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome!  I'm glad you are out of lurking and into the threads - I hope you enjoy yourself!


----------



## someguy (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome and I hope you enjoy


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 3, 2005)

Touch'O'Death said:
			
		

> Fred,
> You aren't so far from Spokane.
> Sean


oops! different tri cities.


----------



## TigerWoman (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome Dalum to the board.  If you have any questions please ask!  TW


----------



## still learning (Feb 3, 2005)

Hello, Welcome aboard, enjoy the sites of the forum......Aloha


----------



## MJS (Feb 3, 2005)

Welcome to MT!  Enjoy your stay and please feel free to ask any questions that you may have!

Mike


----------



## Baytor (Feb 4, 2005)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Dalum (Feb 4, 2005)

Thank you everyone for a warm welcome!  

Touch:  Yeah, I had to look at that a couple of times to make sure that I didn't say something wrong since I was in MI.  LOL!  It's all good.


----------



## AC_Pilot (Feb 5, 2005)

Welcome, from the resident Cat in the Cobra :ultracool


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome, fellow Michiganer (I hate the word "Michigander"  )

:cheers:


----------



## Gray Phoenix (Feb 6, 2005)

Welcome a "board"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. poor pun


----------



## Vadim (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Dalum! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## Dalum (Feb 8, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Welcome, fellow Michiganer (I hate the word "Michigander"  )
> 
> :cheers:


Heh... Yeah, Michigander. Sounds like the state bird or something. LOL! It says you are in Rochester. I'm down there from time to time visiting friends. We should meet up some time. 

Thanx again everyone!


----------

